# A Lil Upset But The Party Must Go On



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe a baby rattle? It's cool, though! I like it!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I know it has to stink that people aren't dressing according to theme, but I'm sure the party will still be a huge success and lots of fun. Perhaps your guests ran into some of the same problems trying to put together a Victorian inspired costume on a budget. The important part is that they are coming! Your costume is pretty darn creepy as it is. Maybe add a shawl or something to emphasize the old lady dress/baby face combo? The rattle is a good idea too!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG! That mask is damn creepy! 

I dunno the conversations you had withour guests but could ibe that they thought the theme only related to the decor not the costumes?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It wouldn't bother me at all. I'd be thrilled if they were showing up in costume. 

Really nice and creepy mask!  ( if you're the hostess, you'll be ripping that mask off pretty early in the night anyway)


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks guys i know its a silly thing to get aggrevated over it was more so my best friend and my own husband I think that honestly upset me most bc they were the two biggest ones that were all yea victorian and the first two to back out but your right the fact ppl are coming and dressing up is what really matters guess I was just having one of those grrr moments and i have changed my mind on my outfit for the baby mask my hubby made a comment that changed my mind so I will attach a pic of the new outfit i think I like it better and the rattle idea I love thanks again


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

How about a long dark curly wig with a big ribbon in it. You could do doll make-up under that very creepy mask so even if you take it off you still look a bit crazed... Doll make-up--big painted on lashes, big circles of rouge, baby doll pouty lips. 

Sorry that people are not following your theme, but hope it all turns out well and you have your best party ever!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thats a great Idea thank you


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is why I like to decorate more as a haunted house mix. I have a witches party and a Boo Bash and have way too much decor to customize a lot or change. I have been using a theme, but it is more in line with the general decor. the Be WITCHY party this year's theme was Life's a Witch! It was more to reflect the bad economic times and all of the witchy things so many have had happening in their lives this year. My party was last night. Ironically, I fell almost two weeks ago so the them really fit. It was a real witch even going on with it this year in the midst of my pain. I am really feeling it today.

The Boo Bash in on the 29th and we have the same decor that is heavy on witches, but plenty of other ghouls and things. Our theme there is always some type of haunted party, witches ball, etc. I use themes more for my invitations and hype for the party. 

I love the Poe theme and I know it was not cheap or easy to pull it all together. Maybe concentrate on a Halloween party modern day style where you walk in the door and all of sudden are transported into Poe's world. (sort of like a time tunnel or Twilight Zone.) You could play up all the different people and costumes and confusion of where are we? what happened?

The important thing is HAVE FUN! At least you have people coming and IN COSTUME!!!!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

your right i refuse to let it keep me down was just a minor bleep lol So sorry to hear you fell and had to party in pain hope you feel better soon


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> It wouldn't bother me at all. I'd be thrilled if they were showing up in costume.
> 
> Really nice and creepy mask!  ( if you're the hostess, you'll be ripping that mask off pretty early in the night anyway)


Me to most at my party don't dress up.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

No one ever dresses to fit my theme either... this year is Monster Mash and I've heard friends talking about dressing as everything from Dr. Evil to Gumby to Darth Maul.. LOL


----------

